# How many of what species are in your town?



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

Eh, sorry I mean "personalities", not "species".

Lazy- 2
Jock- 1
Normal- 1
Peppy- 2
Snooty- 1
Cranky- 1

Share yours!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

Well it goes like this,
Uchi-1
Smug-2
Jock-1
Cranky-1
Normal-2
Lazy-1
Peppy-1


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 18, 2015)

Uchi-1
Smug-2
Jock-0
Cranky-2
Normal-2
Lazy-1
Peppy-1


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

Uchi-0
Smug-0
Jock-0
Cranky-3
Lazy-2
Normal-2
Peppy-1
Snooty-2


----------



## Bui (Apr 18, 2015)

I'll do both:

Peppy - 2
Normal - 1
Snooty - 1
Uchi - 2
Lazy - 1
Jock - 1
Cranky - 1
Smug - 1

Cat - 6
Squirrel - 2
Rabbit - 1
Mouse - 1


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 18, 2015)

I only have 8 villagers in my town right now, I have the following:

Normal: 1
Peppy: 0
Snooty: 1
Uchi: 1
Lazy: 1
Cranky: 2
Smug: 1
Jock: 1

I'm missing a peppy


----------



## Karminny (Apr 18, 2015)

Peppy- 1
Lazy- 2
Jock- 1
Snooty- 1
Smug- 1
Normal- 2 
Uchi- 1
Cranky- 1


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Lazy-1 Benjamin
Uchi-1 Mira
Jock-2 Rudy and Antonio (soon to be replaced by Lyman)
Smug-1 Pietro
Normal-1 Chevre
Cranky-2 Avery and Roscoe
Snooty-1 Olivia
Peppy-1 Flora


----------



## Pikuchu (Apr 18, 2015)

Peppy- 4
Lazy- 1
Jock- 1
Snooty- 1
Smug- 0
Normal- 2 
Uchi- 0
Cranky- 0

I want more peppy and snooty villagers!!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

Lazy: 0 (I had beau in my town but he just left and now i'm super bummed)
Uchi: 3
Snooty: 1
Peppy: 2
Cranky: 1
Jock: 1
Normal: 1


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

I have ACCF so I don't have any uchi or smug.
Lazy:2
Peppy:1
Cranky:2
Jock:2
Snooty:1
Normal:2

I want more lazy and peppy!


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

I have one of each (look my signature), plus right now Ribbot and Chrissy that I intend to move out.


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Uchi: 0
Snooty: 2
Peppy: 1
Cranky: 1
Jock: 2
Normal:1
Lazy: 1
Smug: 1


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 26, 2015)

I have nine villagers currently, since Rowan (Jock) left a few days ago.

One uchi (Pashmina <3)
Two normals (Nana and Bettina)
Two snooty (Queenie and Gwen)
One lazy (Pudge)
One cranky (Walt)
One peppy (Wendy)
One smugly (Quillson)

I only really want to keep Pashmina, Bettina, Queenie and Walt. Hoping the others leave asap.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 26, 2015)

The personalities in my town are:
Peppy: 1 (Bangle)
Normal: 2 (Kitt/Skye)
Uchi: 1 (Fuchsia)
Snooty: 1 (Astrid)
Lazy: 1 (Papi)
Jock: 1 (Bam)
Smug: 2 (Zell/Kyle)
Cranky: 1 (Rooney)

Papi is now in boxes though so I've gotta find another Lazy ;-;


----------



## Enderz (Apr 26, 2015)

Electric said:


> Eh, sorry I mean "personalities", not "species".
> 
> Lazy- 2
> Jock- 1
> ...



Lazy-1
Smug-1
Cranky-1
Normal-1
Peppy-1
Snooty-2
Uchi-1


----------



## Marisska (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine:

- Lazies: 4
- Uchi: 1
- Jock: 2
- Normal: 2
- Cranky: 1

I'd fill my town only with lazies if I could, but it might be a bit boring getting the same conversations all the time...


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

Normal: 1, Gala.
Peppy: 1, Bianca.
Snooty: 1, Greta.
Uchi: 1, Agnes.
Lazy: 1, Walker.
Jock: 1, Jay.
Cranky: 2, Static & T-Bone.
Smug: 2, Hippeaux & Colton.


----------



## Raffy (Apr 26, 2015)

Uhm...

3 - Normal - Molly, Lolly, Marina
1 - Uchi - Shari (plan to move out)
2 - Snooty - Blanche, Diana
1 Lazy - Joey (plan to move out)
1 Smug - Olaf (plan to move out)
1 Jock - Snake (plan to move out)

Yeah, it's a WIP


----------



## Kamineon (Apr 26, 2015)

I have:
2 Peppy (Apple and Bangle)
1 Normal (Bertha)
1 Cranky (Curt)
1 Snooty (Whitney)
2 Uchi (Fuchsia and Cherry)
1 Snooty (Phil)
1 Lazy (Walker
1 Jock (Jay)

I would love more peppy though...I just want a Fairytale bridge so bad


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 26, 2015)

Uchi: 1 - Muffy
Smug: 1 - Tex
Snooty: 1 - Diana
Normal: 3 (It would've been 2, but sadly I found Lucy's plot in my town, I think she's from someone's void) - Fauna, Merengue and Lucy
Jock: 0
Cranky: 1 - Butch
Peppy: 1 - Sprinkle
Lazy: 2 - Zucker and Deli


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 26, 2015)

Uchi-1
Smug-1
Jock-1
Cranky-1
Normal-2
Lazy-1
Peppy-2
Snooty- 1

however once i move francine out and get bluebear i will have 0 snooty and 3 peppy


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

Peppy - 2 (felicity and flora)
Lazy- 1 (lucky)
Jock- 1 (genji)
Snooty- 1 (diana)
Smug- 1 (pietro)
Normal- 2 (lolly and tia)
Uchi- 1 (fuchsia)
Cranky- 1 (butch)

i aim for variety.


----------



## ThatLancer (Apr 27, 2015)

Smug: 3
Lazy: 1
Jock: 1
Peppy: 1
Snooty: 2
Uchi: 1


----------



## Story (May 1, 2015)

You could have just changed your title OP. xD Eh, I'll give you both lists. 

Peppy - 1 (Flora)
Lazy- 1 (Drake)
Jock- 2 (Goose and Sparro)
Snooty- 2 (Amelia)
Smug- 1 (Tex)
Normal- 2 (Gladys and Molly)
Uchi- 1 (Flo)
Cranky- 1 (Frank)

So that's...
Eagles = 2
Penguins = 2
Ostriches = 2
Ducks = 2
Chickens = 1
Birds = 1


----------



## Milleram (May 3, 2015)

2 jocks, 2 smugs, and 1 of each for the other personalities. I like to have at least 1 of each personality.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 3, 2015)

Cranky - 2  //  1
Lazy - 1  //  3
Smug - 1  //  1
Jock - 1  //  1
Normal - 3  //  1
Peppy - 1  //  1
Snooty - 1  //  1
Uchi - 0  //  1


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

I've got 2 Snooties (Amelia and Whitney)
2 Crankies (Rolf and Octavian)
1 Lazy (Bob)
1 Peppy (Peanut)
1 Uchi (Mira)
1 Smug (Ken)
1 Normal (Chevre)
1 Jock (Drift)


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 3, 2015)

I'll list both as well because I like hearing what species others have in their towns as well as personalities.

Normal: 3
Peppy: 1
Snooty: 1
Uchi: 1
Cranky: 1
Jock: 1
Lazy: 1
Snooty: 1

Frog: 1
Hamster: 1
Horse: 2
Monkey: 1
Octopus: 1
Ostrich: 1
Rabbit: 1
Squirrel: 1
Wolf: 1


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

Uchi-1 (Muffy)
Smug- 1 (Julian) 
Jock- 0
Cranky- 1 (Wolfgang)
Normal-0
Lazy-2 (Moe, Erik)
Peppy-2 (Tangy, Apple)
Snooty - 1 (Ankha!)


----------



## Nizzy (May 15, 2015)

I'll do both
Lazy:2
smug:1
peppy:3
uchi:1
snooty:1
cranky:1
jock:1


cat:2
bearcub:3
koala:1
squirrell:2
rabbit:2


----------



## Rosie :) (May 15, 2015)

Normal: 4
Lazy: 2
Smug: 2
Jock: 1
Peppy: 1


----------



## peachy13 (May 16, 2015)

Snooty: 1
Peppy: 2
Normal: 3
Cranky: 1
Smug: 1
Jock: 1


----------



## Gogoat (May 17, 2015)

i'll do both as well ouo

uchi - 1
normal - 2
snooty - 1
cranky - 1
peppy - 1
smug - 2
jock - 1

ostrich - 1
rhino - 1
horse - 1
deer - 3
wolf - 1
penguin - 1
squirrel - 1
bear - 1


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

Right now, I have:

Snooty- 2
Jock- 1
Cranky- 1
Uchi- 2
Smug- 2
Peppy- 1

Squirrels- 5
Cat- 2
Cow-1
Hippo- 1
Wolf- 1


----------



## emzybob1 (May 17, 2015)

2- peppy
1- snooty
1- cranky
2- lazy
1- jock
1- smug
2- normal

3- cats
3- dears
1- horse
1- wolf
1- octopus 
1- hamster


----------



## Jenafrid (May 18, 2015)

I'll do both as well!:

3- Peppy
1-Snooty
2-Cranky
2-Normal
2-Lazy
Peppy, Uchi and Smug-0 

2-Cat
1-Bunny
1-Pig
1-Duck
1-Chicken
1-Cub
1-Anteater
1-Tiger
1-Wolf


----------



## Dinobro (May 18, 2015)

Lazy-2
Normal-1 
Uchi-1
Smug-1
Snooty-1
Peppy-1
Cranky-1


----------



## Starwarriormarth (May 18, 2015)

1-Monkey
1-Deer
2-Cat
1-Mouse
1-Bear
1-Yak? (Whatever Vic is lol)
1-Penguin
1-Dog


----------



## You got mail! (May 21, 2015)

I'll do both!
2-Cat
2-Squirrel
6-Rabbit

1-Peppy
1-Normal
1-Jock
1-Lazy
1-Uchi
1-Cranky
2-Snooty
2-Smug


----------



## Holla (May 21, 2015)

Starbell (my town I've had since 2013):

Normal: 2
Peppy: 1
Snooty: 1
Uchi: 1
Lazy: 2
Jock: 1
Cranky: 1
Smug: 1

Moondust (my new recently started town):

Normal: 3
Peppy: 0
Snooty: 1
Uchi: 2 (but one is moving today)
Lazy: 0
Jock: 1
Cranky: 1
Smug: 2

Clearly I need to do some work on evenly distributing the personalities in my new town. ^.^


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 21, 2015)

normal-2
peppy-1
smug-2
cranky-1
snooty-1
uchi-0
lazy-2
jock-1


----------

